# Fujifilm XT3 released



## jcdeboever

Available in two weeks. BSI sensor, no evf black out, 30fps, microprism peaking highlights, 400 + point AF points @100% sensor coverage, performance mode without the use of V grip, dual UHS card slots, -3 SNR, less than a new XT2 when it came out, locking diop, enhanced face and eye recognition, and more. Going to be a low light monster. I'm not going to get one at this point but it is tempting for such an upgrade. The micro prism peaking has me wanting it since I manual focus a lot. Still no 5:4 aspect ratio? I wonder why they don't do this?
FUJIFILM X-T3 | Specifications | X Series | Digital Cameras | Fujifilm USA


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Available in two weeks. BSI sensor, no evf black out, 30fps, microprism peaking highlights, 400 + point AF points @100% sensor coverage, performance mode without the use of V grip, dual UHS card slots, -3 SNR, less than a new XT2 when it came out, locking diop, enhanced face and eye recognition, and more. Going to be a low light monster. I'm not going to get one at this point but it is tempting for such an upgrade. The micro prism peaking has me wanting it since I manual focus a lot. Still no 5:4 aspect ratio? I wonder why they don't do this?
> FUJIFILM X-T3 | Specifications | X Series | Digital Cameras | Fujifilm USA



"Going to be a low light monster" - explain please to your friends who don't know anything about specs.  Feel free to dumb it down!  thanks.


----------



## Gary A.

In general, the higher the ISO the lower the IQ.  In particular the IQ has greater noise, less colors and more contrast. As cameras get better, this line of IQ 'acceptability' gets higher.  My first dSLR was a Canon 20D.  At ISO 1600, the images about equal and often worse than Tri-X at 1600 ASA. 






20D ISO 1600









Tri-X @ 1600 ASA





As digital cameras improve, low light capability also improves.  There is a lot to improving low light capability.  Sensor size and pixel size significantly contribute along with firmware refinement.

Again, in general, the highest ISO available on a camera generally has unacceptable IQ, but the next stop lower is useable.  The XT3 has an extended ISO of 51,200 which most likely is unusable, but that means that ISO 25,600 may be useable. 

A low light monster translates that in extreme low light the photog can jack up the ISO and still capture useable, good quality images.  This is especially useful for night time sports where a high shutter speed is required to stop action. 





XT1 @ 1600 ISO









XT1 @ 3200 ISO





XT2 @ 1600 ISO





XT2 @ 3200 ISO


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks @Gary A. , I thought she was being facetious. If not, you covered it. The back side illuminated sensor should rival that on the D500 in terms of low light performance, which is currently king of crop sensors. Will be interesting to see how it compares, probably will surpass it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> A low light monster translates that in extreme low light the photog can jack up the ISO and still capture useable, good quality images. This is especially useful for night time sports where a high shutter speed is required to stop action.



Yes, I did understand what he meant by low light monster but,  my question (very poorly worded I guess since neither of you got my meaning...) is what is it about the specs of the XT3 that will make it a low light monster - in comparison to the XT2 or others, or just on it's own?



jcdeboever said:


> Thanks @Gary A. , I thought she was being facetious. If not, you covered it. The back side illuminated sensor should rival that on the D500 in terms of low light performance, which is currently king of crop sensors. Will be interesting to see how it compares, probably will surpass it.



It was a sincere question - if I was being facetious I would have added a winky or some other sarcasm/joking indicator  .  I think you answered my question in part - but since I have no idea of the significance of a back side illuminated sensor, I still don't really "get it".


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> The XT3 has an extended ISO of 51,200 which most likely is unusable, but that means that ISO 25,600 may be useable.



Aha!


----------



## waday

So... does this mean that the XT1 and XT2 will come down in price for me to try them out with GIG and GAS?


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The XT3 has an extended ISO of 51,200 which most likely is unusable, but that means that ISO 25,600 may be useable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha!
Click to expand...

The BSI collects more light at the pixel level, thus reducing digital noise.


----------



## SquarePeg

GIG?


----------



## SquarePeg

Just got a look at the photos in the other thread.  They didn't add a lock to that Exposure Compensation dial.  I tend to hit that when shooting and it moves on me.  Wish they would add the press lock like with the shutter speed and ISO dials.  That is my only complaint about the ergonomics on my XT2.

2 card slots!  phew I bet @Derrel will be relieved!   haha


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> GIG?


grass is greener, LOL


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> Just got a look at the photos in the other thread.  They didn't add a lock to that Exposure Compensation dial.  I tend to hit that when shooting and it moves on me.  Wish they would add the press lock like with the shutter speed and ISO dials.  That is my only complaint about the ergonomics on my XT2.
> 
> 2 card slots!  phew I bet @Derrel will be relieved!   haha


I had that problem, with time you'll sorta teach your index finger not to hit it and at the same you'll teach your eyes to periodically check the dial.  A lock would solve the problem.  For me, as I shoot in manual and EC isn't needed or used, a cap would suffice.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a look at the photos in the other thread.  They didn't add a lock to that Exposure Compensation dial.  I tend to hit that when shooting and it moves on me.  Wish they would add the press lock like with the shutter speed and ISO dials.  That is my only complaint about the ergonomics on my XT2.
> 
> 2 card slots!  phew I bet @Derrel will be relieved!   haha
> 
> 
> 
> I had that problem, with time you'll sorta teach your index finger not to hit it and at the same you'll teach your eyes to periodically check the dial.  A lock would solve the problem.  For me, as I shoot in manual and EC isn't needed or used, a cap would suffice.
Click to expand...


I use Auto ISO quite a bit so the EC button can cause issues for me.


----------



## waday

One crazy note is that this is listed at $1,500, which seems low, no?


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a look at the photos in the other thread.  They didn't add a lock to that Exposure Compensation dial.  I tend to hit that when shooting and it moves on me.  Wish they would add the press lock like with the shutter speed and ISO dials.  That is my only complaint about the ergonomics on my XT2.
> 
> 2 card slots!  phew I bet @Derrel will be relieved!   haha
> 
> 
> 
> I had that problem, with time you'll sorta teach your index finger not to hit it and at the same you'll teach your eyes to periodically check the dial.  A lock would solve the problem.  For me, as I shoot in manual and EC isn't needed or used, a cap would suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use Auto ISO quite a bit so the EC button can cause issues for me.
Click to expand...

I use a Thumb Grip on the XP2.  They also make them for the XT2.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> One crazy note is that this is listed at $1,500, which seems low, no?



I think it's a great strategy for keeping people from jumping back to Nikon.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> One crazy note is that this is listed at $1,500, which seems low, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great strategy for keeping people from jumping back to Nikon.
Click to expand...

And even for those that may want flagship m43 (Olympus or Panasonic) cameras. I'd love to upgrade my EM1 to an EM1 mark II, but at $1700, I am waiting as long as possible. Especially with the rumor of a new high end Olympus.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> One crazy note is that this is listed at $1,500, which seems low, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great strategy for keeping people from jumping back to Nikon.
Click to expand...

it really is smart and they're going to sell a bunch of them. I like that they don't hype stuff up. they release it and the users sell it for them.


----------



## waday

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> One crazy note is that this is listed at $1,500, which seems low, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great strategy for keeping people from jumping back to Nikon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it really is smart and they're going to sell a bunch of them. I like that they don't hype stuff up. they release it and the users sell it for them.
Click to expand...

With all due respect to Fuji, this is the third iteration, so there's nothing "groundbreaking". Unlike Canon and Nikon who came out with new full frame mirrorless models. That said, I do like that a new model came out with minimal hype. Similarly, I liked Canon's method of introducing the Canon FF mirrorless. I very much disliked Nikon's hype, videos, rumors, etc.


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> One crazy note is that this is listed at $1,500, which seems low, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great strategy for keeping people from jumping back to Nikon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it really is smart and they're going to sell a bunch of them. I like that they don't hype stuff up. they release it and the users sell it for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all due respect to Fuji, this is the third iteration, so there's nothing "groundbreaking". Unlike Canon and Nikon who came out with new full frame mirrorless models. That said, I do like that a new model came out with minimal hype. Similarly, I liked Canon's method of introducing the Canon FF mirrorless. I very much disliked Nikon's hype, videos, rumors, etc.
Click to expand...

I disagree. A BSI sensor, 30fps, new micro focus, full sensor AF, no  blackout EVF, is significantly more at less money. HUGE upgrade


----------



## SquarePeg

@jcdeboever   What is no blackout evf?  The evf is my favorite thing about the XT2...


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> @jcdeboever   What is no blackout evf?  The evf is my favorite thing about the XT2...


sometimes the EVF blacks out for a second under certain situations,  like continuous AF. I've noticed it shooting soccer. I pump the shutter now so I don't have so many files.


----------



## SquarePeg

It's not even a banner on the fujifilm usa website?  That's a bit too understated.  I read that there is a $200 bonus trade in offered in UK...  Was just curious if that was being offered in US so went to the website and had to search for the XT3 info.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jcdeboever   What is no blackout evf?  The evf is my favorite thing about the XT2...
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the EVF blacks out for a second under certain situations,  like continuous AF. I've noticed it shooting soccer. I pump the shutter now so I don't have so many files.
Click to expand...


Yes for sports weeding through all of those files when you use CH is a pita.  I took 400 photos at the field hockey game the other day.  Culled it down to 50 then whittled that down to 40...  Lots of dups with CH.  I may try your shutter pump method next game.  Which could be today if I stop messing around on TPF and finish working lol.


----------



## waday

@jcdeboever , I agree on the great price, it's very good.


----------



## wannabe photographer

waday said:


> So... does this mean that the XT1 and XT2 will come down in price for me to try them out with GIG and GAS?


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jcdeboever   What is no blackout evf?  The evf is my favorite thing about the XT2...
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the EVF blacks out for a second under certain situations,  like continuous AF. I've noticed it shooting soccer. I pump the shutter now so I don't have so many files.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes for sports weeding through all of those files when you use CH is a pita.  I took 400 photos at the field hockey game the other day.  Culled it down to 50 then whittled that down to 40...  Lots of dups with CH.  I may try your shutter pump method next game.  Which could be today if I stop messing around on TPF and finish working lol.
Click to expand...

Like JC, I pump the focus button and shoot most everything now on single shot. Gotta wait for the height of action, then release the shutter.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jcdeboever   What is no blackout evf?  The evf is my favorite thing about the XT2...
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the EVF blacks out for a second under certain situations,  like continuous AF. I've noticed it shooting soccer. I pump the shutter now so I don't have so many files.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes for sports weeding through all of those files when you use CH is a pita.  I took 400 photos at the field hockey game the other day.  Culled it down to 50 then whittled that down to 40...  Lots of dups with CH.  I may try your shutter pump method next game.  Which could be today if I stop messing around on TPF and finish working lol.
Click to expand...

If you know the sport, it makes it a little easier. It's kind of like making love but with the camera. OK. I'm sure limr is going to scold me for this but it is kind of like that, that's why I love it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jcdeboever   What is no blackout evf?  The evf is my favorite thing about the XT2...
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the EVF blacks out for a second under certain situations,  like continuous AF. I've noticed it shooting soccer. I pump the shutter now so I don't have so many files.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes for sports weeding through all of those files when you use CH is a pita.  I took 400 photos at the field hockey game the other day.  Culled it down to 50 then whittled that down to 40...  Lots of dups with CH.  I may try your shutter pump method next game.  Which could be today if I stop messing around on TPF and finish working lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like JC, I pump the focus button and shoot most everything now on single shot. Gotta wait for the height of action, then release the shutter.
Click to expand...


bbf?


----------



## bhop

Dang.. just got the X-T2 at work about a month ago.


----------



## jcdeboever

bhop said:


> Dang.. just got the X-T2 at work about a month ago.


great camera. no worries


----------



## bhop

jcdeboever said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.. just got the X-T2 at work about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> great camera. no worries
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's been pretty good so far. There are a few things that i'm getting used to since i'm used to my personal D3s, but I don't see xt3 being a necessary upgrade or anything.


----------



## Gary A.

Usually, Gary waits for every other iteration to purchase.  But the XT2’s new sensor was a significant improvement over the XT1 ... the points JC mentioned seems to again be significant.  Gary may give Mary Lou the XT2 to be replaced by the XT3.


----------



## Derrel

A good first-look video of the Fuji X-T3, concerning both stills and video performance and features.

DPReview TV: Fujifilm X-T3 hands-on first impressions


----------



## SquarePeg

Gary A. said:


> Usually, Gary waits for every other iteration to purchase.  But the XT2’s new sensor was a significant improvement over the XT1 ... the points JC mentioned seems to again be significant.  Gary may give Mary Lou the XT2 to be replaced by the XT3.



I usually like to wait and buy used/refurbished deals. The Xt2 was the first new camera body I’d purcashed since my first dslr Nikon D60.  Although I’m tempted by the xt3, I will wait at least 6 months to see if any bugs and to hope for some people to decide they’d rather have a Z6.


----------



## Destin

Has anyone seen any details on the "improved eye-af?"

Eye-af is one of the biggest reasons for my move to Sony in the coming weeks. I love the eye-af on my X-T20, but it sucks that it only works in s mode and not in continuous focus. So it's pretty much useless if the subject isn't holding perfectly still. 

If the x-t3 has eye-af in continuous focus mode then I'd honestly consider going to an X-T3 instead of an A7 series camera. 

Though I'd still have to get over the "watercolor" problem in landscapes.. which is an issue.


----------

